# First Pulled Tape



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I pulled the SST out today to stretch her legs. In a tail wind of unknown speed, OTG (my weak a** version at least), stock blue yonder, I measured out at 603'. The reel is tight. I measured on a whim. I have the reel tight to work on form without worrying about the classic over-run, blow-up, fluff, what ever you want to call it. I am pleased. Very pleased.  My nephew is with me and he kept asking how far I think I am casting. I kept telling him maybe 400'. He finally convinced me to pull the tape. I can't wait to actually have a refined OTG and then throw a built reel.  Why did I ever sell my magged CR? LOL


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

That is great casting Kingfeeder!!!

A _measured_ 600' groundcast is a big cast under any conditions.

What sinker/line/reel??

Tommy


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Heck of a cast bro, I told you that you would luv that rod.

CB


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tommy said:


> That is great casting Kingfeeder!!!
> 
> A _measured_ 600' groundcast is a big cast under any conditions.
> 
> ...


4oz/red devil 10lb.- 50lb shock/blue yonder 

I was just playing around and had no intention of pulling the tape. I was pleasantly surprised. That one did feel the best out of all of them. About to head back out and throw some more.


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Beast*


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

what rod?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Zziplex SST XL


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Went out the door for some more casts. A little later, walked back in the house with a reel full of hi-vis spaghetti. Sent a pic to a buddy and he is still laughing. I guess that is what I get for having such a good cast earlier. LOL Gave me a reason to let my back rest.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*excellent*

casting, 600' is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Went out for a few hours this afternoon myself. Groundcasts were flying great but I couldn't get the pendulum working......  This can be a frustrating game.

Kingfeeder,

Do you have any video?? I'd like to see your groundcast.

Tommy


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Tommy I believe he just set the hook deep in himself. Welcome to longcasting bro and all the fun headaches that go with it.

CB


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Went out for a few hours this afternoon myself. Groundcasts were flying great but I couldn't get the pendulum working......  This can be a frustrating game.
> 
> Kingfeeder,
> 
> ...


None as of yet, just got the camera, have to find the old tripod. As soon as I get some, I will send you a link. I would love to finally have someone that knows what they are doing take a look and let me know what I need help on.


----------



## oarfish (Sep 14, 2007)

*Question*

Where can I buy a rod and reel you have used to achieve that fantastic distance?
What make and brand? I searched the "Zziplex SST XL" without success. Is it a baitcaster or conventional setup?
Have a great weekend,
laszlo
laszlohomeservices.com


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

oarfish said:


> Where can I buy a rod and reel you have used to achieve that fantastic distance?
> What make and brand? I searched the "Zziplex SST XL" without success. Is it a baitcaster or conventional setup?
> Have a great weekend,
> laszlo
> laszlohomeservices.com


If you had been quicker, you could have had this one. I JUST got it from "spiderhitch" on this board. Literally, it was delivered at my house Wed. Fri. was the first chance I got to throw it. You have it right, it is a Zziplex SST XL. The only info I could find from google was the posts on this site and a shop in the UK that is selling them. There is not a BIG market for them here like Tica's and stuff. Other then finding one used, you will have to probably look to the other side of the pond. I am sure there are other guys on here who can help steer you in the right direction. They are not cheap. If I HAD to buy new, I would have gotten with Tommy and purchased an AFAW. That was the plan until I was directed to this rod. It is conventional. As far as the distance, I was in a nice tailwind, all the planets aligned properly and everything just fell together perfect for me. I know there are guys on this board that throw 600' just to warm up. Right now, I would be lucky to replicate it.

As far as the reel, you can buy that anywhere. Decent tackle shops, online, ebay....the world is littered with them. LOL Abu's Blue Yonder. In my limited experience, it is the best casting Abu I have wrapped my thumb around out of the box.


----------



## oarfish (Sep 14, 2007)

*abu reels*

I am not familiar with abu reels.
I just recently got into the distance casting interest. Have been a fly fisherman here by the Great Lakes area. I dont mind spending money on quality equipment so if I find a good reel I will be happy to buy it and fish with it.
Right now i only have Shimano baitcasting reels and they seem to be nice to handle. That Abu reel the "Abu's Blue Yonder" You have mentioned is that the best one they make?
I have no issue with the price ( Ijust bought a shomono 100DC Calcutta TE for 1/2K).
I am still ignorent about the American specialty: Baitcasting Reels. They seem to be so challenging to cast with. Is the Abu's Blue Yonder
you are using the best choice even for lighter (under 2 ounce) casting for distance?
Thanks for your help
Laszlo
laszlohomeservices.com


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Oarfish, unless you can find one used here in the US you are going to pay big dollars for a tournament grade rod like that Zziplex SST XL. 
There are other rods that will do the same job but alot of them come from the UK as well and just as expensive. You could check out the Big Beach by AFAW or the Breakaway HDX-Tbutt both are 14' and will cast farther than most people can cast them. Just check out Tommy's site for the prices.

CB


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

oarfish said:


> I am not familiar with abu reels.
> I just recently got into the distance casting interest. Have been a fly fisherman here by the Great Lakes area. I dont mind spending money on quality equipment so if I find a good reel I will be happy to buy it and fish with it.
> Right now i only have Shimano baitcasting reels and they seem to be nice to handle. That Abu reel the "Abu's Blue Yonder" You have mentioned is that the best one they make?
> I have no issue with the price ( Ijust bought a shomono 100DC Calcutta TE for 1/2K).
> ...


When asking what the best abu is, is like asking what is the best race car. If you are seriously considering distance casting, you buy the reel and then have it modified just like with a race car. Do a search for Bill's Custom Reel Shop. He builds reels for some very heavy hitters. Contact him and let him know your intentions and your budget and he will help you find a reel. He is VERY knowledgeable, very friendly, builds a h*ll of a reel, and will explain anything you need to know. As for the rod, keep watching and reading here. You will learn alot. The more you learn, the more questions you will have. As for the price of that rod I just bought, if you were to buy it new from the other side of the pond, you will be spending very close to 2 of those calcutta's after everything.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Congratulations, good cast.


----------



## oarfish (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for the good advice.. I will look into it more as time goes on, and also learn from this forum.
Thanks again,
Oar


----------

